# [rtl8192u] qualcuno sa che driver usare?[risolto]

## cloc3

non capisco.

esiste l'ebuild nativo gentoo per il firmware net-wireless/rtl8192su-firmware .

ma non riesco assolutamente a capire quale driver usare per farlo partire.

il corrisponde dispositivo, in versione pci, è supportato sia nel firmware che nel driver:

net-wireless/rtl8192se

net-wireless/rtl8192se-firmware

ho provato a compilare a mano alcune versioni del software trovate su internet, ma tutte falliscono nel make, probabilmente perchè si tratta di software del 2008, che non qualglia con i nuovi kernel.

qui trovo una nota relativa ad alcuni spostamenti strategici che mi confondono ancora di più le idee...

qualcuno saprebbe come uscirne?

----------

## pierino_89

È nel kernel, negli staging drivers.

```
RealTek RTL8192E Wireless LAN NIC driver (RTL8192E)

CONFIG_RTL8192E:

Symbol: RTL8192E [=n]

Type : tristate

Prompt: RealTek RTL8192E Wireless LAN NIC driver

Defined at drivers/staging/rtl8192e/Kconfig:1
```

```

RealTek RTL8192U Wireless LAN NIC driver (RTL8192U)

CONFIG_RTL8192U:

Symbol: RTL8192U [=n]

Type : tristate

Prompt: RealTek RTL8192U Wireless LAN NIC driver

Defined at drivers/staging/rtl8192u/Kconfig:1
```

----------

## cloc3

grazie. adesso lo ho trovato.

il mio driver era il rtl8192su.

purtroppo, sembra che udev non riesca a riconoscere e a caricare il driver, per cui ho risolto di caricarlo a mano.

nello script che realizza la connessione, ho dovuto inserire uno sleep tra l'ifconfig che alza l'interfaccia e la chiamata a wpa_supplicant. però adesso il wireless funziona bene.

----------

